# West TN Riders



## Greg G

Anybody ever ride in or around the Memphis area, Covington Pike Bottoms or the Hatchie Trails? 

We have had inches of rain the past few days and we are planning a ride Sun, starting around 10ish at the Covington Pike Bottoms. Some friends from Paris/McKenzie TN area are coming down to ride. If in the nieghborhood stop by and get wet and muddy with us. If you need directions let me know.

Greg G


----------



## Yesterday

how far out of memphis is the spot where you all ride


----------



## Bootlegger

Is there a lot of mud there....East Tn is all Mountains here...:banghead:


----------



## Greg G

Actually both places, Pike and Hatchies, are both within the city limits of Memphis. The Pike runs parallel, roughly, to interstate 240 from Summer ave to just west of Hwy 51. Its a good ride, trails, mud, and water. The Hatchie trails starts in the northern part of the city limits, right near the police and fire academy and runs all the way to the Raliegh area. The trails run along the Loosahatchie river for the most part. It is a lot of trails and mud. Both places have sandbars along the river that we stop, hang out, and enjoy adult beverages on. If water is down its a great area to play in. I personally have been riding the Pike trails since I was in my early teens. 

Both trails are within 30 minutes from my house and you can ride for 20+ miles so they are real convenient. 

With all this rain I am out for this weekend, the river has flooded some of the lower spots to where they are impassable. I think I will snorkel mine and get at it next weekend.

Greg G


----------



## Metal Man

Greg do you know Robbie( Mudlift) from SSATV? He's from right around your area.


----------



## Greg G

I have never met him but I know where lives, a friend on mine is friends with him and lives in the same neighborhood.

Greg G


----------



## Greg G

Just a few years ago, we could ride from one trail system to the other, it was an awsome ride, the few times we made it it was like 10-12 hour ride one way. only had to go through one little ghetto neighborhood and we were back on the MS river levees. Folks riding through some farmers soubean fields ended all of that.

Greg G


----------



## YoungBlooD

the covington pike trails are fun but memphis weather blows! I hasnt stoped raining for weeks if feels and those trails get nasty and to deep for most fast. i wish someone would make a safe place to park, i parked off covington pike about a mouth ago had a great day of riding to get back to my truck and three friends trucks with are lock hole puntched in and everything stolein. i now park in the big parkin lot off summer right next to the drive in movies and back my trailer up to the poles in front were they have camras. there is a trail if you drive across the entrence of the drive in that takes you to the covington pike parkiing lot. hey Greg g were to you put in to get to the Hatchie Trails i think ive riddin them before but didnt drive and its been to long to remember


----------



## LukusJB

*Hatchie Bottoms*

Where do you put in to go to the Hatchie Bottoms? And will the water be too high to ride this Sunday (10-18-09)?


----------



## LukusJB

Do you put in off Hwy 51 or do you actually go behind the Fire Academy.. this is what a Memphis police officer told me one time I believe.


----------



## Greg G

We all park in the Greenhill foolball stadium lot that is right next to the academy. Turn on a road called OK Robertson from Hwy51 (thomas st) and you will see the big lot.

Up until yesterday we hadnt had problems there but Sat evening someone decided to break into some trucks. They hit 3 trucks in our group and took some purses, and checks. I swear I hate a theif. I hope they get whats coming to them.


Greg G


----------



## Greg G

I think there are some folks riding the Hatchies this Sat and some more are riding the Pike. If I can make it I am going to the Pike. If anyone wants to tag along you are more than welcome. If you need directions just post up and I will do the best I can to get you there and not lost.

Greg G


----------



## LukusJB

I think a group of us guys are riding the hatchies for our first time Sunday... Just a little nervous about parking


----------



## Greg G

I have rode that Hatchies for several years now and this past weekend was the first time we have had a problem in a couple years. 

There a few things that you can do to lessen your chances of getting hit. If you are taking trailers back them up to the posts in the lot of have someone pull their truck up against the trailer. Also take everything out of your truck or take it with you. A thief can do lots of damage to a credit card or stolen check in a few hours. 

The other things I ask is this, after you unload dont play around in the parking lot, unload and roll out. Out of sight, out of mind thing. It is a city park and there are ordinances about off road vehicles in parks. Also there is a big ditch at the edge of the parking lot, stay out of it. It just looks real bad seeing someone tearing it up in a ditch in a park that is right next to the police academy. The only reason I say this is because I have seen folks doing wheelies across the parking lot and getting stuck in that ditch.

Ride and have a good time, the trails are pretty good there. 

Greg G


----------



## LukusJB

Definitely.. Will do. If I get a group together, I'll make sure no one acts an idiot around the park. I've been wanting to go since two years ago when a couple of older Memphis Police Officers I took the ATV safety course with invited us that evening. They said it was a great place to ride.

But I will definitely not take any idiots with us that will act up and tear up the areas around the parking lot. 

We all mainly ride the North side of Sardis Lake, and I'd like to get something going out there with trail clean up. 1 bad grizzly on the HL forum talks about the trail clean up his group does around Hatchie and Pike and I'd like to see us do that at Sardis and keep our cans and trash packed away and not thrown out.


----------



## YoungBlooD

for sure ive been pulled over at sardis before and they let me go with all my adult beverges becuse we keeped are emptys. they are hardcare about littering out there.
also me and a few friends are going to the pike bottoms this sat if anyone wants to ride


----------



## LukusJB

Yeah my friends just smash their empties in their floor boards and let them fall out on the trail because they think they will get fined for every can but I have been trying to tell them that they should keep the empties to prove they haven't been littering. The rangers are not stupid; EMPTY COOLER = LITTERING. COOLER FULL OF EMPTIES = RESPONSIBLE RIDER (well responsible in the sense that they don't litter and keep trails clean!!)


----------



## Greg G

YoungBlooD said:


> for sure ive been pulled over at sardis before and they let me go with all my adult beverges becuse we keeped are emptys. they are hardcare about littering out there.
> also me and a few friends are going to the pike bottoms this sat if anyone wants to ride


I am not sure if I am going to make it this Sat, something has sorta came up. If that falls through I will ride Sat at the Pike. Youngblood, where are yall parking at and about what time??

Greg G


----------



## policebrute750

can someone please post the location for the ride sat. i will be comming from clarksville tn. if yall dont mind another rider comming in from afar.


----------



## YoungBlooD

sat we should be there by 11ish we are all meeting up off 64 shnucks at 10am it is the one say if you are coming down 240 you get off at 40 going north like if you where heading to nashville and get off at 64 exit the one right after germantown road and head right and the shnucks is on the right. right after the first light. but if you would like to meet us at the trails we park in the lot right next to the drive in movies' entrence off summer ave. sorry i can not remember the stores name. also sorry for my spelling know it sucks


----------



## Greg G

OK well I was informed that I am NOT riding tomorrow. Sucks for me but yall have fun. Should be good and sloppy. Definitely in next weekend.

I know the schnucks you are talking about. I live in Arlington and go by the 64 exit on the way to the bottoms. We all have a friend that lives in the Bush and we park at his house and go in from there.

Greg G

Greg G


----------



## Greg G

OK if anybody wants to try the Pike tomorrow me and a small group are going to try and ride around and through the Pike. We are meeting up at a friends house in Nutbush around 10AM and going from there. If anyone wants to tag along call 9018703102

Greg G


----------



## YoungBlooD

If anyone is rideing this weekend at the pike bottoms or .... around memphis and wouldnt mined me taging along that would be awesome. i want to ride this weekend. Its suppost to be realy nice weather. I tryed to get a group together but all my friends are either going out of town or are working. pls pm me for info if yall wouldnt mined. 

thank you


----------



## bruteman19

I know this is an old thread but lets get it going again. My group usually rides sardis but have to the pike a couple times and never to hatchie. Sardis is about to get to high to ride their so lets get some riding in around memphis.


----------



## ThaMule

I try to make it out there a few times a year to ride. There is a FB page called West TN mud and trails. Rides are scheduled there and its kind of a meet all type place for all the forums.


----------



## bruteman19

I'll look them up on facebook. We can't make it this weekend but hope to get out there soon


----------



## Polaris425

I'd like to make it up to windrock sometime. Always wanted to ride there. Maybe next fall when it starts cooling off and the leaves change.


----------



## ThaMule

You would love the ride at windrock or brimstone. Both are right there together and are amazing. I went in the fall of 2010 and it was amazing. We stayed in a cabin on a pond that was on the trail system. Grilled on the deck looking out at the pond and then just jump on the wheelers and take off!


----------



## Polaris425

I'm thinking of making an anniversay trip out of it in october. What's it like up there in OCT?


----------



## ThaMule

Really nice weather. Same as it is there.....just take away about 5 degrees and slightly less humid. Makes for a great fall ride! To ride at night then you might would want a jacket.


----------



## bruteman19

We almost went to Windrock but went to River Run instead. You could try to make the Fall Jamboree they have every year. I'm pretty sure it's in October and i heard that's one of the best times to go!


----------



## prairie700

We ride a little over an hour away from memphis in northwest TN.... SheepRidge is what its called usually a group of 25+ that ride every weekend.... LOTS of mud water and trails.... We also ride bikini bottoms offroad park... its an ok place right now just seems small


----------



## JLOWERY

Do any of y'all ride at Natchez Trace I'm in Northwest TN also there's alot of trails there if you don't get lost.

KAWI RULES


----------



## prairie700

Never rode natchez trace.... but im always down to try a new place if its worth going to


----------



## JLOWERY

I think its around 20000 acres. No helmet rules no 2 up rules.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutemike

Maybe we could plan a meet and greet and ride all weekend at one of the festivals in the fall ive always wanted to check out brimstone but open to go anywhere.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## prairie700

I see ur in Paris. We use to ride big sandy alot. Good riding especially the creeks. How far is natchez trace from Paris?


----------



## JLOWERY

Not far maybe 30 miles. So did you ride Rushings, Ramble and Harmons creek?

KAWI RULES


----------



## prairie700

Man to be honest a guy from here owned a lot on big sandy and we would go up their and camp..... He always led the way not sure what the names of the places were.... I went 3 times and always had a blast


----------



## JLOWERY

Y'all need to come back down again. Still quiet a few rides down there. Last time I went last summer 60 bikes total.

KAWI RULES


----------



## prairie700

man pm me your number were always down to try new places... Maybe we could all meet up one weekend and ride.... you will have to show us around its been some years since i was their lol...My name is Matt


----------



## bruteman19

Rode at Covington pike this past weekend. Had a good ride but only about 10 people. If anybody is riding the pike let me know and we can get a ride planned.


----------



## Terry Mud

Greg G said:


> We all park in the Greenhill foolball stadium lot that is right next to the academy. Turn on a road called OK Robertson from Hwy51 (thomas st) and you will see the big lot.
> 
> Up until yesterday we hadnt had problems there but Sat evening someone decided to break into some trucks. They hit 3 trucks in our group and took some purses, and checks. I swear I hate a theif. I hope they get whats coming to them.
> 
> 
> Greg G


The stadium looks far from the trail on google maps. Head straight north from the stadium between the farm fields and the Police academy? Or head west using real paved big roads?


----------



## beepin

Terry Mud said:


> The stadium looks far from the trail on google maps. Head straight north from the stadium between the farm fields and the Police academy? Or head west using real paved big roads?


Howdy mate, welcome to the forums! Planning to ride there?


----------



## Terry Mud

Thanks. I think Hatchie is done. I could not find any way to get in.


----------

